# Bodyfat estimate?



## Lifter3443 (Jan 5, 2017)

Wasn't sure where to post it but I'm depleted as hell. Ready to get done with this cut. I'm 225 lbs 6'2 feeling smaller than ever (keto)

The pic is good lighting and flexing abs. Which I'm aware aren't visible. My goal is to hit 10-12%


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2017)

16-18

Ag is the right place to post this if you want everyone to notice your flying the flag at half staff


----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2017)

[about your boxers].. or are you just glad to see me ??

... you're looking good bro, hang in there, nice work !!


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 5, 2017)

charley said:


> [about your boxers].. or are you just glad to see me ??
> 
> ... you're looking good bro, hang in there, nice work !!



Haha! Kinda had to pull them down so more accurate picture of my mid section


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 5, 2017)

dick pics?


----------



## 1stplace (Jan 6, 2017)

I would say around 18% which is good. Not sure what you started at but looks like your heading in the right direction. Stayed focused and you'll be to 10 in no time!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2017)

I woulda said almost 20


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2017)

... I'm thinking more like 22 / 24...       ...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

charley said:


> ... I'm thinking more like 22 / 24...       ...



This...no actual ab outlines aside from some oblique cuts


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> This...no actual ab outlines aside from some oblique cuts



I'm on keto. 12 percent bodyfat shouldn't be too far away. Lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2017)

Lifter3443 said:


> Wasn't sure where to post it but I'm depleted as hell. Ready to get done with this cut. I'm 225 lbs 6'2 feeling smaller than ever (keto)
> 
> The pic is good lighting and flexing abs. Which I'm aware aren't visible. My goal is to hit 10-12%



18-20%


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 6, 2017)

Lifter3443 said:


> I'm on keto. 12 percent bodyfat shouldn't be too far away. Lol



One thing to remember about fat is the more you lose the harder it is to continue to lose it....  Going from 30 to 20 is a lot easier than going from 20-10... Which is much much easier than going from 10-2..  

I would not expect to reach your goals quickly from here.


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2017)

.. fast weight loss = stretch marks, loose skin....slow is the way to go...1/2 lb. a week is good, remember that loose skin & stretch marks are forever...    ..  

... don't let your impatience ruin a nice future..

... have you ever seen a guy's 6pack with sloppy loose skin blocking a better result  ????? ......


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 6, 2017)

charley said:


> .. fast weight loss = stretch marks, loose skin....slow is the way to go...1/2 lb. a week is good, remember that loose skin & stretch marks are forever...    ..
> 
> ... don't let your impatience ruin a nice future..
> 
> ... have you ever seen a guy's 6pack with sloppy loose skin blocking a better result  ????? ......



Oh no doubt. Good thing the only stretch marks on my body are on chest and lats from growing. No stretch marks on stomach. I'm at lower bodyfat than it appears


----------



## s2h (Jan 6, 2017)

20+ guesstimation since there are no legs in the picks...carb cycle and dump the keto..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 7, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I woulda said almost 20



thats harsh


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 7, 2017)

s2h said:


> 20+ guesstimation since there are no legs in the picks...carb cycle and dump the keto..



Dump the keto?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

leigh peele has an incredible visual guide for bf fat % estimation

heres one example of different muscle mass with the same bf percentage


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

nother good one


View attachment 62852


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

View attachment 62853



nothing harsh about any of the answers..some were generous- some less so....


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2017)

... I really don't know your situation... Keto works, but it's impractical, you need to learn about food...   it helps to sort out what type eater you are, it involves honesty to yourself,...some of us use food like a drug ,,, this is a topic that many here understand, it can be simple to very complicated... if you're binging on carbs & fat, you need to change.. there are so many varieties of weight loss, you gotta find out what works for you...   'Rome wasn't built in a day'.. when you enjoy the process of controlling your BMI, you'll be on your way.....it's very much about struggling thru the low points...'always be learning'...    imho..


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 7, 2017)

charley said:


> ... I really don't know your situation... Keto works, but it's impractical, you need to learn about food...   it helps to sort out what type eater you are, it involves honesty to yourself,...some of us use food like a drug ,,, this is a topic that many here understand, it can be simple to very complicated... if you're binging on carbs & fat, you need to change.. there are so many varieties of weight loss, you gotta find out what works for you...   'Rome wasn't built in a day'.. when you enjoy the process of controlling your BMI, you'll be on your way.....it's very much about struggling thru the low points...'always be learning'...    imho..



What're you trying to say lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2017)

Lifter3443 said:


> What're you trying to say lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... one of my 7 sisters...  she had an operation, the 'stomach band'...  was nasty , she was sick for weeks after... a year later she had lost 125 lbs, she's a partner-less woman in her 50's...  she kept a giant bag of m&m's on the front seat of her car...  2 years later she gained back 140 lbs..she told me she knows how to diet..  I asked a simple question, 'how many calories is a gram of protein ? a gram of carbs ? of fat ? ...  she had no idea  !!   point being that after 35 years of dieting she knew nothing...She's an emotional eater, but denies it..  if you can't find a way of being honest with yourself , you'll need to learn !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol.....


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 7, 2017)

charley said:


> .... one of my 7 sisters...  she had an operation, the 'stomach band'...  was nasty , she was sick for weeks after... a year later she had lost 125 lbs, she's a partner-less woman in her 50's...  she kept a giant bag of m&m's on the front seat of her car...  2 years later she gained back 140 lbs..she told me she knows how to diet..  I asked a simple question, 'how many calories is a gram of protein ? a gram of carbs ? of fat ? ...  she had no idea  !!   point being that after 35 years of dieting she knew nothing...She's an emotional eater, but denies it..  if you can't find a ways of being honest with yourself , you'll need to learn !!!
> 
> lol.....



Idk what that has to do with anything but okay.... Lol


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2017)

ok bro......   sorry !!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

it means you put on excess weight for a reason...it could be as simple as you have a biological predisposition to eat too much fucking food...or you went on a dirty bulk (which is tough on your health) or you use food like a drug (no shame- food is enjoyable) 

identify the reason- address it- and never deal with it again


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jan 7, 2017)

SheriV said:


> it means you put on excess weight for a reason...it could be as simple as you have a biological predisposition to eat too much fucking food...or you went on a dirty bulk (which is tough on your health) or you use food like a drug (no shame- food is enjoyable)
> 
> identify the reason- address it- and never deal with it again



lol I'm not that size bro. Just was on a perma bulk and never cut. Every time I cut I'd lose mass from being lazy. Which has changed now. Dieting is easy for me


----------



## sloganslimms (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd guess you at 18%... But calipers, a good scale and some simple math would do you a lot if good if a number means that much to you. 
Most gyms have them if you don't want to shell out a couple bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

Lifter3443 said:


> lol I'm not that size bro. Just was on a perma bulk and never cut. Every time I cut I'd lose mass from being lazy. Which has changed now. Dieting is easy for me




..

I have a vag but thanks for the insight bro!


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 7, 2017)

Lifter3443 said:


> lol I'm not that size bro. Just was on a perma bulk and never cut. Every time I cut I'd lose mass from being lazy. Which has changed now. Dieting is easy for me



 to much fat almost no muscle


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2017)

Need to see the lower back but I would say 20+


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2017)

Dieting is easy for me too! But I never fucking do it lol


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a diet that's perfect for me to drop stupid bf fast...and includes carbs ...like 2500 kcals a day. I never do it tho....idk when I'll get around to it again. Soon probably :/


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2017)

You should run a journal here OP.

Remember to post plenty of nudez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jul 5, 2017)

quick update pic. Been few months lol. Completely depleted in this pic


----------



## Lifter3443 (Jul 5, 2017)

At second glance, I didn't realize how shitty I was looking in January. 225 lbs according to op.  Sitting at 215 now with 33 inch waist and visible obliques. Insane what 6 months can do with great diet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

